# Remember This Guy?



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 19, 2015)

Used to love Mr. Peanut bars.  Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Temperance (Mar 19, 2015)

I too loved Mr. Peanut Bars AZ Jim.  And yes, remember those Mr. Peanut ads.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2015)

Mrs Peanut was the gal who stayed home and raised all the little peanuts!


----------



## jujube (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a Mr. Planters Peanut bank from when I was a young'un.  The plastic is so brittle I'm afraid to do anything with it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2015)

The town I live in, Wilkes Barre (PA), is the home of Mr. Peanut. It was founded in 1906 by an Italian, Amedeo Obici. 

Of course, this being Wilkes Barre, home of the idiots, they tore down the factory a few years ago even though a citizen's group tried to preserve it as a museum. Now it's an empty, weedy, bottle-strewn lot, like much of the rest of Wilkes Barre.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2015)

I do, isn't he still around?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a couple jars, shaped like Mr. Peanut ... I use them to collect loose change.  Can't even remember how old those are!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> The town I live in, Wilkes Barre (PA), is the home of Mr. Peanut. It was founded in 1906 by an Italian, Amedeo Obici.
> 
> Of course, this being Wilkes Barre, home of the idiots, they tore down the factory a few years ago even though a citizen's group tried to preserve it as a museum. Now it's an empty, weedy, bottle-strewn lot, like much of the rest of Wilkes Barre.



Didn't know it was Wilkes Barre, Phil. My parents were from Scranton.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Didn't know it was Wilkes Barre, Phil. My parents were from Scranton.



Ah, The Electric City! They do most things better than Wilkes Barre, including the recent St. Patrick's Day parade.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 21, 2015)

Did you ever pour them in your Coke?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Did you ever pour them in your Coke?


I tried it once, but the peanuts got stuck in my nose.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Mar 26, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Didn't know it was Wilkes Barre, Phil. My parents were from Scranton.


Is that Scranton New Jersey? The  Office!!


----------



## oakapple (Mar 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> The town I live in, Wilkes Barre (PA), is the home of Mr. Peanut. It was founded in 1906 by an Italian, Amedeo Obici.
> 
> Of course, this being Wilkes Barre, home of the idiots, they tore down the factory a few years ago even though a citizen's group tried to preserve it as a museum. Now it's an empty, weedy, bottle-strewn lot, like much of the rest of Wilkes Barre.


i thought that Americans loved history? Surely the factory could have been used to house something?


----------



## oakapple (Mar 26, 2015)

Meanderer, those are really ace cartoons!


----------



## oakapple (Mar 26, 2015)

We used to buy them at the greengrocer in their shells, we called them monkey nuts.


----------

